# Fruit/Veg for leopard geckos



## samandcharlotte (Nov 14, 2012)

Do leopard geckos eat any fruit/veg? if so what do they eat?


----------



## Denbyc12 (Jul 17, 2012)

samandcharlotte said:


> Do leopard geckos eat any fruit/veg? if so what do they eat?


NO NO NO :bash::blush: Leopard geckos are Insectivore meaning they eat insects such as locust, hoppers, crickets, mealworms, silk worms, calci-worms, wax worms (as treats) but they can eat pinkies (1-4 day old mice) but this should be avoided as they can have problems digesting the vertebrae 

Hope this helps  and sorry if I sounded harsh


----------



## samandcharlotte (Nov 14, 2012)

Denbyc12 said:


> NO NO NO :bash::blush: Leopard geckos are Insectivore meaning they eat insects such as locust, hoppers, crickets, mealworms, silk worms, calci-worms, wax worms (as treats) but they can eat pinkies (1-4 day old mice) but this should be avoided as they can have problems digesting the vertebrae
> 
> Hope this helps  and sorry if I sounded harsh


thanks i didn't take it as been harsh i just wanted to make sure i was going to be caring for my new leopard geckos properly


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

samandcharlotte said:


> Do leopard geckos eat any fruit/veg? if so what do they eat?


Although if you gut load your insects with the veg you wanna use, then the geckos can get the nutritional value that way : victory:


----------



## Denbyc12 (Jul 17, 2012)

samandcharlotte said:


> thanks i didn't take it as been harsh i just wanted to make sure i was going to be caring for my new leopard geckos properly


It has to be live food btw it can't be dried out or dead. you might think it's obvious but people came into the shop where I work asking if dried out mealworms would be okay for a leo :blowup::banghead:


----------



## samandcharlotte (Nov 14, 2012)

Denbyc12 said:


> It has to be live food btw it can't be dried out or dead. you might think it's obvious but people came into the shop where I work asking if dried out mealworms would be okay for a leo :blowup::banghead:


no i will always feed live-food what should i gut-load the live-food with


----------



## Denbyc12 (Jul 17, 2012)

I give mine weetabix, oats, one slice of apple, carrots, cabbage, cucumber, potatoes. Any vegetables you feed bearded dragons will do  that's how they get their water. 24 hours before feeding your leo the insects should be eaten


----------



## samandcharlotte (Nov 14, 2012)

Denbyc12 said:


> I give mine weetabix, oats, one slice of apple, carrots, cabbage, cucumber, potatoes. Any vegetables you feed bearded dragons will do  that's how they get their water. 24 hours before feeding your leo the insects should be eaten


thanks have a few more things to add to shopping list


----------



## Denbyc12 (Jul 17, 2012)

samandcharlotte said:


> thanks have a few more things to add to shopping list


lol. most people just give carrots and cucumber but the more the insects eat the more vitamins the leo gets


----------



## samandcharlotte (Nov 14, 2012)

Denbyc12 said:


> lol. most people just give carrots and cucumber but the more the insects eat the more vitamins the leo gets


yer i only asked so i can treat them the very best that i can


----------



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

why didn't you research this basic information before you brought the gecko? any basic care sheet will have that information on.

please always research before you buy...


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

i personally wouldnt give the livefood cucumber as the nutritional value isnt very good as it is full of water and id imagine it would give them the runs but thats just my opinion.
i give my livefood butternut squash,red peppers,spring greens,papaya,rocket,lambs lettuce,red chard,pak choi and mango to name just a few.the livefood then gets feed to all my lizards.


----------



## samandcharlotte (Nov 14, 2012)

mad baboon said:


> why didn't you research this basic information before you brought the gecko? any basic care sheet will have that information on.
> 
> please always research before you buy...


I did research but there's so many caresheets witch makes reading them a little pointless there's contradiction on each one so I asked for people's advice and opinions!


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

fiesta599 said:


> i personally wouldnt give the livefood cucumber as the nutritional value isnt very good as it is full of water and id imagine it would give them the runs but thats just my opinion.
> i give my livefood butternut squash,red peppers,spring greens,papaya,rocket,lambs lettuce,red chard,pak choi and mango to name just a few.the livefood then gets feed to all my lizards.


 cucumber has no nutritionalvalue but cucumber contains alot of water and helps keep the food live


----------

